# Tattler seal question



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Yet another Tattler question! Is it easy to tell if they don't seal? I've got 14 quarts of peaches sitting on the counter, and I can't tell 

With metal lids, I let the jars sit for 24 hours without touching them, but I can tell if they sealed just by looking at the dimple in the lid. How do you know if Tattlers seal within the first few hours? :shrug:

I got 3 dozen each of wide-mouth and regular, so I'm hoping these work. I sure do miss that "PING" though!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

From http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/Products.html

8. When jars have cooled, remove metal band and determine by feel if lids are securely sealed. Gently lifting on the lid will reveal any seal failure. Sealed jars may be stored without metal bands if desired.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

kkbinco said:


> From http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/Products.html
> 
> 8. When jars have cooled, remove metal band and determine by feel if lids are securely sealed. Gently lifting on the lid will reveal any seal failure. Sealed jars may be stored without metal bands if desired.


Thanks kkbinco! I read the directions up the TIGHTENING part, then forgot about the rest 

Mixed results: 7/7 tomatoes sealed, but only 6/9 peaches. I used metal lids on 5 of the peach jars, and they all sealed. And the 9 pints of sweet pepper relish last night all sealed with metal lids. Not too happy about these Tattlers right now, but we'll chalk it up to being a newbie, and see what happens with the next batch...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My first presssure canning experience=

I jumped in with both feet, used Tattler Reusable Lids, canned 1 dozen pints of Lentil Soup. 11/12 sealed, also chalked that up to being a newbie at pressure canning, too. I have read a lot of reviews and almost everyone is happy with the Tattlers. These were the directions:

Fill hot jars, proper head-space, place hot Tattler w/seal on, finger tighten ring, then reverse 1/4" as that allows proper venting. Place jars in canner (hot w/water), then follow canning instructions. The jars are removed after the canner is zero pressure, placed one inch apart, then all rings are tightened on them. When the jars are cool, 12 to 24 hours, remove rings, then gently press up on the lids. If not sealed, they easily come off. I may have missed tightening that one jar that didn't seal, as I noticed that ring very easy to unscrew...

I'll probably post a thread about canning with my Tattler Reusable Lids, since there is so much interest in them, would be good to hear from the folks using them, get the real take from everyone! I used my pressure canner twice, instead of stacking the jars, due to wanting the extra practice. My goal was to can some squash soup tonight...not sure if that will happen or not. After I can again, I'll start that thread!


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, you have to take off the metal ring to see if the Tattler lids have sealed or not. If you hold the jar by the lid, it will come off if it's not sealed. You should be able to do this after 3 or 4 hours because if a jar was going to seal it will have done it by then. The only down side is you don't get that wonderful "ping" sound that I love to hear!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

siletz said:


> Yes, you have to take off the metal ring to see if the Tattler lids have sealed or not. If you hold the jar by the lid, it will come off if it's not sealed. You should be able to do this after 3 or 4 hours because if a jar was going to seal it will have done it by then. The only down side is you don't get that wonderful "ping" sound that I love to hear!


As long as I get good results using Tattlers, I'll give up the "ping" sound, oh well, sacrifices... At least we don't have to keep buying canning lids and sure do dislike throwing them away! Also, when SHTF, where will you get more canning lids?!


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

That's so true! That's exactly why I started trying Tattlers. It gives us another level of preparedness if we have nothing consumable in our canning process.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

If you're from the old zinc lid days, you already sort of have the knack and feel of how to seat those rubber rings; but for the younger ones, it's a bit of learning curve. 

With the regular metal lids, the indent of the rubber kind gives you an 'automatic' fit; but with the 3 piece Tattler setup, you have to be sure and get those rubber seals seated just right so they don't 'slip' when you put on lids and screw on the rings. 

Also with the rubber rings, you have to be sure your rim is well wiped off and that you don't accidentally let the ring touch the contents in the jar. It's easy to do with the rubber rings because, unlike regular lids which are ridged, the rubber ring are so flexible they can 'flop' down as you're trying to get them seated correctly or putting on the lids and rings.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Karen said:


> Also with the rubber rings, you have to be sure your rim is well wiped off and that you don't accidentally let the ring touch the contents in the jar. It's easy to do with the rubber rings because, unlike regular lids which are ridged, the rubber ring are so flexible they can 'flop' down as you're trying to get them seated correctly or putting on the lids and rings.


I had some "flopping" around, so I put the rubber rings on the plastic lids BEFORE I put the lids on the jars - is that a no-no?

I used the Tattlers last night on 4 tomato juice jars, and they all sealed. The lids that didn't seal were all wide-mouthed, and maybe the peach 'gunk' boiled up and interfered with the seals. 

I've got plenty of tomatoes, so I'll just use Tattlers with those until I'm no longer a young-'un at it


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PKBoo said:


> I had some "flopping" around, *so I put the rubber rings on the plastic lids BEFORE I put the lids on the jars* - is that a no-no?
> 
> I used the Tattlers last night on 4 tomato juice jars, and they all sealed. The lids that didn't seal were all wide-mouthed, and maybe the peach 'gunk' boiled up and interfered with the seals.
> 
> I've got plenty of tomatoes, so I'll just use Tattlers with those until I'm no longer a young-'un at it


You are supposed to put your rings on the plastic lids, then place them on the wiped off jar rim, then screw on ring finger tight, IMPORTANT, 1/4" back. Then, after removing from canner, you finger tighten, then wait until they cool to check, removing ring then.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> You are supposed to put your rings on the plastic lids, then place them on the wiped off jar rim, then screw on ring finger tight, IMPORTANT, 1/4" back. Then, after removing from canner, you finger tighten, then wait until they cool to check, removing ring then.


yeppers - that's what I did :goodjob: I think I turned them back 1/2" instead of 1/4" the first time. Not sure if that made a difference. 

I'm looking forward to trying them again a few days - hopefully I'm over that learning curve now


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

I've heard that sometimes you get a bit of rubber taste to the food. It's why I have stayed away from them. (I usually use the plain old rings, and have a few weck jars) Anyboy have any experience with that?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

cmtigger said:


> I've heard that sometimes you get a bit of rubber taste to the food. It's why I have stayed away from them. (I usually use the plain old rings, and have a few weck jars) Anyboy have any experience with that?


Never heard that, myself. I may do a mixture of Tattler and Reg Lids, due to needing more Lids than I currently have to keep canning.

Latest results:

I canned 5 Quarts of Rhubarb, uh oh, had a lid come off near the end, yep a mess. The other 4? 3 of them sealed, and 1 didn't. Determined, I went on to can 6 quarts of Yellow Squash, and all sealed fine (double checked my lids, LOL). Then, went on to can 6 quarts of Marinara, all 6 sealed fine. So, last canning experiences 6/6 two times in a row :nanner: This may mean I am getting the "hang of it," one can only hope :hobbyhors


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

cmtigger said:


> I've heard that sometimes you get a bit of rubber taste to the food. It's why I have stayed away from them. (I usually use the plain old rings, and have a few weck jars) Anyboy have any experience with that?


I don't know why you would get rubber taste since the rubber gasket only sits on the rim of jar (which are kind of 'recessed' with the way the lid is designed. It doesn't touch the food, and lid is a BPA free plastic and has no rubber.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm wondering if perhaps the sealing problems could be because the rubber gaskets take a little longer to 'seal down' than the thin sealing compound on regular lids? If that is the case, then if a jar is even slightly overfilled, it could bubble up or expand under the rims until the gasket seals down, especially in pressure canning. Thus, food particles on the lip preventing a firm contact to seal properly.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Karen said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps the sealing problems could be because the rubber gaskets take a little longer to 'seal down' than the thin sealing compound on regular lids? If that is the case, then if a jar is even slightly overfilled, it could bubble up or expand under the rims until the gasket seals down, especially in pressure canning. Thus, food particles on the lip preventing a firm contact to seal properly.


The least headspace was with my Marinara Sauce, and 6/6 sealed.


----------

